# Hi =) -- Need New Camera -- Need Advice



## galangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi how is everyone ?

last week I came back from Rome without my camera... because it was Stolen from me =(
It was a 7D with 15 85 lens
Was taken right out of my hands at the "saint maria ella vitoria chaple" .
I'm kind of crippled so running and looking for the thief was no option for me.

so now... i'm scratching money for new camera, but this time I want one with Full Frame .
I love getting good shots without using flash so i was thinking about 5dmk3
I was also saving money for new lens, the 70-200 Lii 2.8 , but ,
I came across this video Canon 5D III x 70-200 2.8 IS II issue
what do you think ?


----------



## Dick (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting video. I have noticed similar things with other lenses on 5D3: when checking the focus points from the screen (red boxes in playback mode), the boxes appear a bit left from the point that I actually wanted to focus on. Haven't noticed any major issues on images though.



galangel said:


> Was taken right out of my hands at the "saint maria ella vitoria chaple" .



Someone just walked over and took it?


----------



## robbymack (Feb 28, 2013)

Well that royally blows. Do you have insurance? A home owners policy may provide some coverage. Doesn't hurt to ask. 

A 5diii plus 70-200ii would help you through this difficult time 

Although a 6d is allegedly better in low light. Actually unless you will use the 5diii af for sports or wildlife the 6d is by and large a better camera. Lighter, has wifi and GPS, an cheaper to boot. That money saved could go towards a nice wide angle lens for your travels.


----------



## Menace (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry for or loss.

5d III or a 6d paired with 70-200 2.8IS II is a great combo. As mentioned before, if you do not do sports shooting get the 6d - enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## Dick (Feb 28, 2013)

Menace said:


> Sorry for or loss.
> 
> 5d III or a 6d paired with 70-200 2.8IS II is a great combo. As mentioned before, if you do not do sports shooting get the 6d - enjoy.
> 
> Cheers



Sports shooting is not the only difference. If one shoots fast primes wide open, recomposing is not going to work too well. If you take pictures of your kids, you don't even have the time to recompose.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2013)

.
Interesting video. I haven't noticed this with a 5D3 with any lens I use. What I'd like to see are the actual recorded images. They may not show a shift.

And for anyone playing out the fantasy of chasing down the perp in this instance, I caution never to do that, especially in a place where you don't know where you are. This is sometimes a ploy to lure you into greater danger and even more potential loss of property/life. Take all available precautions to prevent it from happening to start with, but if the precautions fail, let it go. Be grateful that's all you've lost.

As for the OP question, the 5D3 and 6D are both fine. Base a choice on photographic needs.


----------



## galangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Dick said:


> Someone just walked over and took it?



yes right out of my hand ,I had not used any straps which could have helped in that situation.



robbymack said:


> Well that royally blows. Do you have insurance? A home owners policy may provide some coverage. Doesn't hurt to ask.



no insurance . and the police in was not helpful. 
you know how it is that you read posts in facebook about guys losing their cameras and all they care is about the pictures taken and you think to yourself :"yeah right"...... but in this case the camera was stolen at the very last day! (just 10 hours from being at the airport ) full of memories and moments left to fade slowly from of ageing braincells.

To the point
About the 6d,
I'm reading really bad reviews about the camera and its build qulity and I fear that I'l be missing the "Canon Feel" Which I loved so much and the reason I never Used Straps. you might think that thats stupid reason to judge camera and not by her specs But Had really Good bonding with my 7D =)


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 28, 2013)

In response to the video. I just played around with my 5d3 70-200 MkII. Its his camera. The loaner 1Dx and 5d3 I have do not jump to the right. Tried with my 200 f/2, 400 f/2.8, 24-70 and did not see it on any lens/body combo. My guess would be his mirror or something in the camera is loose. His shutter did sound quite weird on the 5d3 as well.


----------



## BruinBear (Feb 28, 2013)

galangel said:


> To the point
> About the 6d,
> I'm reading really bad reviews about the camera and its build qulity and I fear that I'l be missing the "Canon Feel" Which I loved so much and the reason I never Used Straps. you might think that thats stupid reason to judge camera and not by her specs But Had really Good bonding with my 7D =)



So i had the same fear but after buying the 6D i can say that it feels just as sturdy as a 5D/7D. The bulk of the body is magnesium and feels rigid while being significantly lighter. My only gripe with the build quality is the top plate plastic which feels pretty cheap, though its necessary for the wifi and GPS.

I had talked to canon tech support about the weather sealing and they had this to say if it helps:
"The weather sealing of the EOS 6D is similar to that of the EOS 7D and the EOS 5D Mark III. It is both dust and water resistant. The overall body design EOS 6D is similar to those two cameras. However, note that unlike the EOS 7D and EOS 5D Mark III, the EOS 6D front and rear covers are made of a Magnesium Alloy and the top, side, and bottom covers are made of a Polycarbonate resin."

Also, I loaned a 5D3 and used it with my 70-200 f/2.8 and it did not have that issue, neither did my friend's.


----------



## thomasl4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Funny to come across this topic. I posted that video actually.

I have yet to take it into Canon, but the issue definitely isnt the mirror. The sound of it might be weird because the mic on my iphone actually.

Just to answer some questions, when I typically need IS the most is around 1/30th of a second at 200mm. I've noticed anything slower than 125th shows blur from the IS shifting. So at 1/30th the shots are worse than if i were to use it without IS.

Now the video isn't meant to scare off potential 5D III buyers, because in fact I love the camera. It's been one of the most exciting bodies to use for Wedding Photography. I just couldn't find any info on my issue which I believe is related to my copy of the lens so I had to make my own video which I showed to Canon. So until I can get it looked at by Canon I have no further answers.

Full Frame FTW.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 28, 2013)

Ignore the poor 6D reveiws. Read the good reviews. I have both the 5D3 and the 6D. You owe it to yourself to at least rent the 6D and try it. I love mine. It will do you fine, you probably don't need the 5D3 unless you plan to do fast sports stuff. Good luck with your quest.

Sorry for your loss. Take steps to prevent the next loss by keeping the next camera less noticeable and tethered with a Black Rapid type strap. Use a non-photo backpack with some low profile lens cases, etc inside so as not to advertise lots of photo equipment. Change memory cards every day. Travel with a body guard that can beat the cr*p out of them next time and hand your camera back to you. Or - have Q from MI-6 install the 007 famous "burglar protected" system in the next camera! 

Lotus


----------



## infared (Feb 28, 2013)

hmmmm....that video of the 5D Mark III with the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II is disturbing...I have not noticed this phenomenon with my camera and lens...but I am going to check it out over the weekend and post back here with my experience...
Could it be the camera, the lens or the combo that is causing the problem....ie...do some camera bodies have a flaw that causes this to happen with that lens...or....Do some of the lenses have a flaw that cause it to happen with the 5DIII ...or do all 5DIII's and 70-200mm II's do this?????? WOW!


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 28, 2013)

infared said:


> hmmmm....that video of the 5D Mark III with the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II is disturbing...I have not noticed this phenomenon with my camera and lens...but I am going to check it out over the weekend and post back here with my experience...
> Could it be the camera, the lens or the combo that is causing the problem....ie...do some camera bodies have a flaw that causes this to happen with that lens...or....Do some of the lenses have a flaw that cause it to happen with the 5DIII ...or do all 5DIII's and 70-200mm II's do this?????? WOW!



Mine does not do it. Tried 7 different lenses. I think this is a limited batch/run of Mk3's that do this. If it were the lens we would exhibit it on both bodies.


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 28, 2013)

I just tested it using the same settings. Tripod, 1/160s, f2.8, iso 1600, 200mm, I even used the same AF point 
My 5d3 70-200 II combo did not show the behaviour. I tested using silent mode and normal mode, 6 fps and 3fps.


----------



## rs (Mar 1, 2013)

infared said:


> hmmmm....that video of the 5D Mark III with the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II is disturbing...I have not noticed this phenomenon with my camera and lens...but I am going to check it out over the weekend and post back here with my experience...
> Could it be the camera, the lens or the combo that is causing the problem....ie...do some camera bodies have a flaw that causes this to happen with that lens...or....Do some of the lenses have a flaw that cause it to happen with the 5DIII ...or do all 5DIII's and 70-200mm II's do this?????? WOW!


Is it worth trying a firmware update on the body to see if it sorts it? RMC33 and BruinBear don't have this problem with 5D3/70-200 II combos, so that suggests there is a solution - which hopefully isn't sending it in to Canon.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 1, 2013)

My 70-200 f/2.8 is the non-IS model, so I can't exactly replicate that video.

However, I just tried the same thing with my 400 f/2.8 II, which should have a very similar IS system, and it's solid as a rock. Both with the lens on a solid surface similar to the test in the video and handheld.

(I still get a kick out of hand-holding a 400mm lens at 1/8 second and getting no motion blur....)

Cheers,

b&


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2013)

thomasl4 said:


> Funny to come across this topic. I posted that video actually.
> 
> I have yet to take it into Canon, but the issue definitely isnt the mirror. The sound of it might be weird because the mic on my iphone actually.
> 
> ...



I have 2 5Dmk3 bodies and 2 70-200f2.8L IS II lenses I havent noticed this on any combo yet however i have been mostly using them handheld or on a monopod. I havent been looking for this but do have images where I dont understand why they were not sharp I'll have to have a look and see if I can notice this


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 1, 2013)

thomasl4 said:


> Funny to come across this topic. I posted that video actually.
> 
> I have yet to take it into Canon, but the issue definitely isnt the mirror. The sound of it might be weird because the mic on my iphone actually.
> 
> ...



Good vid btw. I THINK (this is just a thought) it may be the lens IS not communicating with the body correctly. I know with my 200 f/2 I had to send it into canon when I got my 5d3 due to IS issues. Does this show up with every lens or just the 70-200 MkII? I could not replicate it in any of my lenses (8-15 fish, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 mk II, 50 1.4, 100 IS macro 2.8 200 f/2 and 400 f/2.8 or 40 pancake)


----------



## infared (Mar 1, 2013)

OK...I did a test (exactly like the video), with my 5D III and my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II and it is as solid as a Rock... ;D
(thought it was..but ya never know).
I am guessing that the person that owns the 5D III and Zoom Lens in the video that galangel shared with us has an issue with either his lens or his camera...like was said above ...that the IS is not communicating properly with the 5DIII body...and since the lens works fine on the other body...I am guessing he has an issue with that specific 5DIII body. Wonder if he checked any other lenses with IS on that camera body?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

The MK3 is the way to go, as a previous 7D user, the AF is simply sublime.


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2013)

galangel said:


> Hi how is everyone ?
> 
> last week I came back from Rome without my camera... because it was Stolen from me =(
> It was a 7D with 15 85 lens
> ...



That's a very bad experience! I'm sorry for you and yes, pics are the main loss in such a case... BTW, there are handstraps available you can fix around your wrist...according to your preferencies. Here in Switzerland, your extended insurance on household items includes theft abroad. 
On a side note: we should be able to attach a kind of a keyboard or cellphone to a DSLR and put it under password. So it would become plainly useless for any jerk who takes it out of our hands...
Concerning the new cam: I'd go for the 5D3. Coming from a 30D I am still awestruck! 8) It is such a versatile allround body! And as you are taking pictures inside Cathedrals and other dimly lighted buildings: ISO 12800 is a no brainer for things like that. Cheers, Pedro
You may crank up the ISOs even higher, if one's crazy enough as I am. See the photographs I've taken recently.



Z96A3506bTLKLEINBW by Peter Hauri, on Flickr



Shooting my Cat at ISO 51k by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2013)

If you have short listed 5D MK III and the 70-200 L IS II, I see no reason why you should be concerned. Like thomasl4 (the person who originally made that video) said, that "_the video isn't meant to scare off potential 5D III buyers, because in fact I love the camera. It's been one of the most exciting bodies to use for Wedding Photography_" ... just like your camera was stolen out of bad luck, thomasl4 too got one of those very rare quirky 5D MK III's that sneaked out of Canon's production line with a minor defect (if I may call it that). After watching that video I tested my 5D MK III with the 70-200 L IS II and I did not find any such problems, it was rock steady. Don't be too concerned about that video (it is one of those very rare problems), your choice to go with 5D MK III & 70-200 combo is excellent ... you should go fit it.
Sorry to hear about your stolen camera ... I recently lost my brand new 24-70 f/2.8 MKII, so I can somewhat understand how must be feeling, but mine was only the lens, but you seem to have lost the images too (don't you transfer your images to your computer everyday? ... especially on vacation I transfer all my images to my laptop at the end of the day, as well as make a back up in a portable hard disk).


----------



## Stig (Mar 1, 2013)

galangel said:


> About the 6d,
> I'm reading really bad reviews about the camera and its build qulity and I fear that I'l be missing the "Canon Feel" Which I loved so much and the reason I never Used Straps. you might think that thats stupid reason to judge camera and not by her specs But Had really Good bonding with my 7D =)



Well, I think it might help you to go to a shop and check whether you feel the canon feel  
before I got mine, I went to a store and held it (there was also a 5DII and 7D to compare it with, it didn't feel bad, just maybe a tiny bit smaller than I would like it, but a grip helps there)... I didn't do that with my first DSLR (350D) and when it arrived I was shocked how small it is 

And then, it depends on where you live and what is the price difference between 6D and 5dIII (plus, as mentioned, if you need (want) the AF of the 5DIII (mainly) and if its worth the extra for you)
and anyway, sorry to hear about your experience, I hate such thieves, vandals...
but good luck with your new camera, happy shooting however you solve your dilemma


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

There are *two simple photo backup methods* that I use together when I am away from my main photo PC for more than a day.

1. *Use smaller CF or SD cards and swap them out often.* Minimize the potential loss from loss or failure.

2. *Use a NEXTO Backup Device.* I take this on all trips that last longer than a weekend. I take it to summer camps and other outdoor places where I have limited access to power and the battery worked fine to not only back up my 1000's of RAW images but all the other participants' images. I have tried several devices like this and this device is foolproof, fast and convenient. The battery lasts a long time, it transfers images off the card faster than anything else I've used and most important - it works every time. No complicated menus, reboots or failures. It's does its primary job to perfection and doesn't try to be anything else that requires more software or battery life. You can easily use whatever 2.5" hard drive or SSD you like. (I'm probably going to upgrade mine from the 500G HD to a large SSD sometime.)

I have this one (w USB + eSATA): http://www.nextodi.co.kr/en/product/eXtreme_en.html
Here is another (w USB + FW 800): http://www.nextodiusa.com/photo2.html
Read the reviews: http://tinyurl.com/cncne8v http://tinyurl.com/d7snuz4


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

FWIW, since I probably can't get the 007 burglar protection on my next DSLR, I would support having an optional security lock code setting that must be entered daily (or some configurable time) similar to a cell phone. Then have Canon and/or a 3rd party company keep good track of the serial numbers so if someone called in for repair, they could potentially be caught and the camera returned. (Yeah I know, all of this is a pipe dream, even the lock code.)

Since I'm dreaming, I would also like some kind of product or integrated feature that would allow you to track it similar to a child tracker necklace but more integrated or at least have something that could go in the photo bag in case it gets lifted. I have considered getting some kind of proximity alarm that sounds if the alarm device moves out of range from me and I might know which direction it went. But that's another discussion.


----------

